

Introducing Microsoft.Data - troygoode
http://weblogs.asp.net/davidfowler/archive/2010/08/02/introduction-to-microsoft-data-dll.aspx

======
CrankFrank
I'm little bit afraid of more inlined SQL commands. That's sad. In times of
.NET 4, lambda-expresions...

